# بلوكات اوتوكاد



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 يوليو 2008)

انا سعيد بالبلوكات اللى موجودة على المنتدى لانها جميلة
لكن انا نفسى فى حاجة مش موجودة فيها وهى بلوكات اوتوكاد
للواجهات واشكال الاعمدة والتفاصيل والزخارف المعمارية
يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده البلوكات دى
يحملها على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع
وشكرا​


----------



## first-arch (22 يوليو 2008)

أنا أيضا أحتاج هذه البلوكات

وشكرا.............


----------



## خالد المعمري (23 يوليو 2008)

http://www.cben.net/

http://www.cadforum.cz


----------



## hosam-hasn (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## موكات (29 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا:7:


----------



## m.alkhdour (29 مايو 2010)

مششششششششكور


----------



## ma7mmoud (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## عاطف فتحى (11 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده فى تنزيل بلوكات ابواب وشبابيك للمسقط الافقى المعمارى تكون جاهزه للعمل وشكراً*


----------



## ادب الدنيا (11 يونيو 2013)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالا


----------



## M.ATWA (18 يونيو 2013)

ميرسي


----------

